# 1-hour glucose test - still feel sick - pls respond



## Nimyra

Does still feeling sick 6 hours after the 1-hour glucose tolerance test mean I probably failed?

I thought I was going to faint and vomit. Hours later I still feel queasy. Anyone felt like this but still passed their screening test?


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Do you feel sick from the sweet drink? I've never heard of feeling sick meaning your not going to pass the test. It just kick starts your insulin in your body and measures the levels at the end of the hour, that's all. Not something you should be able to feel. Have you eaten, or did you eat prior? Maybe all that sweet with not enough food is what's not helping you feel good. 

Try not to worry either way, your results will be back in a couple days. Also, they'll send for another 3 hour test if this shows something, so this one doesn't mean something is wrong for sure.


----------



## Nimyra

Maybe what I really should ask is can anyone recommend something that will make me feel better. 

I am wondering if i've had a hypoglycemic reaction to the glucose drink. I still feel horribly nauseated and it's been hours. I'm waiting on a nurse call back now. I've eaten 2 meals since the test and it didn't help.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i started feeling really nauseous and like i was going to fait during mine also, except i actually did throw up everywhere! i had to go back and do it again, but i did pass!


----------



## KEmery08

I had mine earlier today & didn't feel sick ... but I think everyone reacts differently. I have a friend who felt ill for hours & passed the 1 hr test.


----------



## Nimyra

The nurse was not helpful at all. Apparently i'm just supposed to wait until I feel better. I am never going to do this again. I will go on a diabetic diet or monitor my blood sugar, whatever, but never taking that glucose drink again.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Laura617

*When I had the GTT test it made me feel very sick. I had to be taken in the back and monitored because my heart rate climbed, I felt weak, shaky and very sick to my stomach. I was done for the rest of the day, I went home, ate and just stayed in bed feeling so sick but I passed. As my doctor said I not only passed but passed with flying colors cause my numbers could have been double and I still wouldn't have been in the fail area. So I think everyone just handles it differently and it doesn't mean you won't pass.*


----------



## MedMom

I also felt really nauseated after the 1 hour glucose tolerance test--didn't get much done the rest of the day, ended up having to take a long nap that afternoon.

And there was no problem at all! So, not necessarily a bad sign.


----------



## AngelzTears

I got sick after only drinking half the glass of sweet-water, nearly passed out in the hospital, then started balling my eyes out for no reason while leaving. I felt sick for maybe two hours after I got home. I took a nap and ate which made me feel better. I got my results back last week and they said I passed and did great. :shock: So I don't think you can judge how you felt that day on the results.


----------



## Nimyra

thanks for responding. It's nice also to know that I'm not the only one who felt like crap.


----------



## CameraGirl

The Glucose test tasted just like Gatorade to me , I felt like I had to throw up for the rest of the day I think everybody's body will react differently depending on what you did after it etc; 

My Nausea lasted the entire day and I couldn't eat because I felt like my stomach & throat were already full up, I passed mine with no issues so I wouldn't worry, I hope you feel better soon!.


----------



## JASMAK

I have insulin dependent gestational diabetes and I always feel fine with high blood sugar...just thirsty. Perhaps the drink didn't sit well with you after having an empty stomach. :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

The 1hr and 3hr both made me sick but I was told that some people come off that sugar rush differently.


----------



## tiggerlix

hi hun i had mine yesterday and put up a post about it being the worst day ever.I had an awful experience and thought i was going to black out.never ate at all yesterday due to feeling so ill.mind you i feel so much better now.
no how you feel hun..i also felt i couldnt controll my crying for hrs after i just felt exhausted.
hope you feel better today
xx


----------



## Scally

I was very ill on the day i had mine, and felt out of it for a couple of days


----------



## firemom

I know this is old but i just googled it and it came up. I went this morning and I feel like crap. I cant wait to go home and lay down. I pray it comes back good so i don't have to do it again. I can't wait for the baby to come I don't like being prego.


----------



## meg_bellamy

You are definitely not alone! ! The day I did that test was one of the most awful things I've been through! I felt so awful for the whole day. I passed the test though :)


----------



## Jessicahide

I didnt have a gd test in this pregnancy..... no idea why, but i did in my last and it made me feel sick as a dog...... horrible, but i passed..


----------



## sarahleigh112

firemom said:


> I know this is old but i just googled it and it came up. I went this morning and I feel like crap. I cant wait to go home and lay down. I pray it comes back good so i don't have to do it again. I can't wait for the baby to come I don't like being prego.

I had to do the 3 hour glucose challenge after failing the 1 hour and ending up getting sick before my first blood draw. :growlmad: Husband came to pick me up after I had gotten sick and I could barely walk to the car I was so faint. I spent the rest of the day on the couch feeling nauseous and faint and even part of the next day feeling ill. Luckily my doctor didn't make me try to test again! I just get to test my sugar at home for a week or so instead.


----------



## charlie_lael

Try eating a protein like chicken or eggs. The test always makes me sick too. Too much sweetness at once


----------



## Rainshiny

Hi there! Just googled this thread too. 
I took the one hour test on Friday. It tasted like flat sprite- not too bad. I felt normal (other than being pregnant). It looks like you could feel good or bad and it could be positive or negative, willy nilly! I'm sorry to those who had such a hard time.


----------

